# Most popular High Elf and Empire armies?



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Yo, I have boxes and boxes full of Empire and High Elf minis. I'm wanting to paint them and sell them, but I know nothing about these armies. I'm more into 40k. I'm just wondering what the most popular paint scheme are or what "chapter" equivalent would help me sell them better. I've seen lotsa pics of the Red and White Empire guys and the Blue and White Elf guys on google lol.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There isn't such a thing as "most popular" army. There is a much less defined uniform system for the Warhammer Fantasy armies. Best you can do is provide a commission service in a way. Try and sell the boxes, and state a price for if they want to be painted; provide an example painted model to show your quality, and then paint them in what the client wants.

The most pictures you'll see the most of is what the 'Eavy Metal paint them as.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh ok, I don't know much about Fantasy outside of Chaos. So you just basically paint them however you feel lol? 

Even though it's slightly off topic, I do have to say that it is quite fun finding things in your bitz boxes that you forgot about.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fiddlestix said:


> So you just basically paint them however you feel lol?


you might get some raised eyebrows at odd skin tones (deep purple elves for instance), but clothes can be mostly whatever you feel like.



Fiddlestix said:


> Even though it's slightly off topic, I do have to say that it is quite fun finding things in your bitz boxes that you forgot about.


I can second that.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> you might get some raised eyebrows at odd skin tones (deep purple elves for instance), but clothes can be mostly whatever you feel like.


lol Purple Elves with Rainbow robes and a pride flag standard.


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Im actually creating my own Empire army currently. Colors are still red/white. I have them in a specific pattern so it's unique to my army. 

I even made fluff for it. Haha


----------

